# Clicker Training



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there, can you please give me your thoughts on clicker training? If I do clicker training with Lola - does that mean I always have to carry a clicker to get her to do what I want her to do? I'm kind of asuming that you wouldn't have to once they learned what you were teaching them but what do you do then? Do you go straight from not clicking to just rewarding with a treat, or just verbal praise?

I'm curious because now that I found out we have to be so careful with Lola & her hip I want to find the most gentle methods of training possible.

Thanks for any tips you have,
Sandy & Lolaeace:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I highly recommend clicker training. But I'm sure Dave will pitch in with his advice soon and he knows much more than I do, so I'll leave it to him!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sandy, yes, you move on to just verbal praise. Kubrick was clicker trained and now we're clicker training Hitchcock. Kubrick will do a command very easily and well and I don't need a clicker anymore. When I'm trying to teach him a new trick, however, I will break out the clicker again as it's a nice way to mark steps in a new trick.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Sandy , the best info on clicker training is Karen Pryor for one. She got the whole clicker training movement going. It is a very good and positive reinforcement type of training. Yeah the clicker is just to mark the correct action and the treat reinforces . Once the dog learns it , you can phase out the treats. It is fairly simply method but there are some rules. so go to her site for more details. at http://www.clickertraining.com/


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome, thank you so much for the info everyone. I will definitely give the clicker training a try. Dave, I've found a school here that belongs to the I.P.D.T.A. so I'm going to enroll Lola when we get back from our cruise in April. I'm going to do some reading on the Karen Pryor website in the mean time and start practising with Lola! 

Take care everyone, thanks again!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sandypants said:


> Awesome, thank you so much for the info everyone. I will definitely give the clicker training a try. Dave, I've found a school here that belongs to the I.P.D.T.A. so I'm going to enroll Lola when we get back from our cruise in April. I'm going to do some reading on the Karen Pryor website in the mean time and start practising with Lola!
> 
> Take care everyone, thanks again!


What is the name of the training centre? Where are you from?


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Dave, I'm from Edmonton. Here's the link to the school: http://www.doggmadecorum.com/index.html

How many little Hav's do you have? They are definitely extremely intelligent aren't they!

Thanks again for your reply, I've already emailed Marni and I will be going to classes in April!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Sandy actually she is not in our membership . but CAPDT ,close . And I noticed your other post about Orijen. It is a very good food but the vet has to figure out what suppliments to give if any. Here is an article about Orijen's recent award http://www.championpetfoods.com/CPF-Pet_Food_of_the_Year.pdf


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I see it was already mentioned, but I will second the recommendation to find anything by Karen Pryor if you want to get started before you get to a class. Karen Pryor explains it so well.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Kimberly, and thanks for the link Dave.


----------

